

Moe - An -OFun prototype of an Ultra Modern Perl 5 - fuzzix
https://github.com/stevan/moe

======
draegtun
Related HN post from yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5049457>

------
fuzzix
More on this :

[https://speakerdeck.com/stevan_little/perl-is-not-dead-it-
is...](https://speakerdeck.com/stevan_little/perl-is-not-dead-it-is-a-dead-
end)

[http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2013/01/how-forking-
perl-5...](http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2013/01/how-forking-perl-5-could-
work.html)

